# So......



## Dale Edwards (31/8/16)

Free Coffee all day including opening day. Whilst beans last!

There will be more specials to be announced soon! More previews too!

03 September 2016
Stoneridge Shopping Center
Cnr Herefor & Moddefontein Road
Greenstone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (1/9/16)

Clickbaited

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/9/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Clickbaited


I got caught too. 
but I gave him a "like" for the free coffee.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (1/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> I got caught too.
> but I gave him a "like" for the free coffee.


Inspired by your generosity, I liked it too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/9/16)

Inspired by both of you I liked all posts in this thread.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------

